
Apple has been Rickrolling us all with its Watch - type0
https://support.apple.com/library/content/dam/edam/applecare/images/en_US/applewatch/watch-friends-watchos2.jpg
======
type0
I think this confirms that Apple Watch has been a joke.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Oh, Apple only wishes that R&D money down the drain was a joke.

